# David Mitchell and Victoria Coren get engaged



## weltweit (Mar 20, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-17449465


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 20, 2012)

fuck off


----------



## weltweit (Mar 20, 2012)

eh


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 20, 2012)

scary!


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 20, 2012)

Punching above his weight  for a koala


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 20, 2012)

weltweit said:


> eh


 
Shhh... (they're posh - you're not allowed to care...)


----------



## souljacker (Mar 20, 2012)

I watched her on some comic relief thing last night. She is the most wooden TV presenter I've ever seen.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 20, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Shhh... (they're posh - you're not allowed to care...)


Do you care jon? Speaking as a posh.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 20, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Shhh... (they're posh - you're not allowed to care...)


 
You can care if you like. But some of us don't want this 'awww aren't they _lovely_' attempt at distraction shoved down our throats while we're being screwed at the other end.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 20, 2012)

souljacker said:


> I watched her on some comic relief thing last night. She is the most wooden TV presenter I've ever seen.


she's much better at poker.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 20, 2012)

Would it be chippy to mention that this story involves a privately educated man who went to Oxbridge marrying a privately educated woman who went to Oxbridge?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 20, 2012)

souljacker said:


> I watched her on some comic relief thing last night. She is the most wooden TV presenter I've ever seen.


Never seen her on the box but she's good on radio, sounds relaxed and funny..


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 20, 2012)

> The notice in Monday's Times referred to "Mr D.J.S. Mitchell and Miss V.E. Coren" in the forthcoming marriages section.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 20, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Would it be chippy to mention that this story involves a privately educated man who went to Oxbridge marrying a privately educated woman who went to Oxbridge?


Both who are regularly on the BBC. Which is odd isn't it?


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Mar 20, 2012)

> Corrigan, 37, previously admitted he found the business of dating "incredibly awkward", having been single for several years.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 20, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Never seen her on the box but she's good on radio, sounds relaxed and funny..


She sounds like a smug rich cunt to me. Happy in the place her class built a place for her and her family.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 20, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Do you care jon? Speaking as a posh.


 
I'm not sure how posh I am, firstly.  pretty boringly middle class upbringing.  you can call that posh, though, if you like.

do I care? not particularly.  I used to quite fancy Coren.  this is the final nail in the coffin for that slightly deluded fantasy.  but I don't think it's on telling someone to fuck off just for posting a bit of celebrity goss, even if the celebrity is Ian Bones pet hate of the moment.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 20, 2012)

Who gives a flying fuck? Honestly?


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 20, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I'm not sure how posh I am, firstly. pretty boringly middle class upbringing. you can call that posh, though, if you like.
> 
> do I care? not particularly. I used to quite fancy Coren. this is the final nail in the coffin for that slightly deluded fantasy. but I don't think it's on telling someone to fuck off just for posting a bit of celebrity goss, even if the celebrity is Ian Bones pet hate of the moment.


Of course it is and you didn't even get the motivation for the 'fuck off' right. These wounded n_ot really poshoes_ are really getting on my tits right now.


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2012)

neither are the worst posh twats in the world. but fuck 'em anyway.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 20, 2012)

Poor old david mitchell. I give it a couple of years


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 20, 2012)

She has nice hair. That's pretty much all I have to say on the matter.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow! Vitriolic much?


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 20, 2012)

I wish them both a very happy life together. Genuinely. That people can't see the social context  that they live in and help reproduce through their shit being nice but posh and owning the BBC does my head in.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 20, 2012)

ooh! i hope stephen fry is the vicar and pippa middleton a bridesmaid. how lovely would that be?

cunts.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Poor old david mitchell. I give it a couple of years


 
But what a couple of years. There'll be a few blokes crying into their mouse pads tonight.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 20, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> She sounds like a smug rich cunt to me. Happy in the place her class built a place for her and her family.


Grinding the faces of the poor for generations.....



			
				wikipedia page about her dad said:
			
		

> Alan Coren was born in Southgate, North London in 1938, the son of a plumber and a hairdresser.[2]
> *[edit]​Education*
> 
> Coren was educated at East Barnet Grammar School, followed by Wadham College at theUniversity of Oxford to which he gained a scholarship, and where he got a First in English in 1960. After taking a Master's degree[1][3] he studied for a doctorate in modern American literature at Yale and the University of California, Berkeley.[1]
> ...


*http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Alan_Coren&action=edit&section=3​*


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 20, 2012)

discokermit said:


> ooh! i hope stephen fry is the vicar and pippa middleton a bridesmaid. how lovely would that be?
> 
> cunts.


will self might crash it - wouldn't that be naughty? Hislop as a cunty maid.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 20, 2012)

Not a fan of either, her brother is a fucking cunt though.


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 20, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Grinding the faces of the poor for generations.....
> 
> ​


I note that you don't link to her and her shithouse brother. In fact ta - father went to oxbridge, sons and daughters all went to oxbridge. All over the BBC and media. This is real prole stuff.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 20, 2012)

I can't help feeling that Mitchell is making a mistake. Always found Victoria the most irritating of the Corens, partly because of her dreadful pornography book, and partly because of something about the prose style of her poker columns. Giles sent me £50 once for a tip-off for his Times diary, so he can't do any wrong as far as I'm concerned.

Still, if the happy couple are annoying the chippy Stalinist wurzel so much, point me to the John Lewis list and put me down for a teaspoon.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 20, 2012)

N_igma said:


> Who gives a flying fuck? Honestly?


 
I do.  I give a flying fuck that I've never heard of them and perhaps I should have

or am I wrong?


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 20, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Would it be chippy to mention that this story involves a privately educated man who went to Oxbridge marrying a privately educated woman who went to Oxbridge?


 
so?


----------



## discokermit (Mar 20, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> will self might crash it - wouldn't that be naughty? Hislop as a cunt.


florence and the machine do the music at the reception. clarkson gets drunk and tells off colour jokes, wouldn't that cause a stir?


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 20, 2012)

rubbershoes said:


> so?


Is it chippy? You seem to suggest that it is?

Because people who are privately educated and then go to oxbridge have easier access to the BBC and other media outlets -_ ooh aren't you happy for them? Not really._


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 20, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Grinding the faces of the poor for generations.....


 
Are you suggesting that there is something declasse about N14?


----------



## ska invita (Mar 20, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Always found Victoria the most irritating of the Corens, partly because of her dreadful pornography book


What books is that Maurice?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 20, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Never seen her on the box but she's good on radio, sounds relaxed and funny..


The panel game thing that she hosted on R4 last year some time was _the worst comedy show I have ever heard on Radio 4_. The other guests were openly taking the piss out of her wooden delivery of the scripted lines, and her awful weak attempts to make improvised jokes in between.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 20, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> I can't help feeling that Mitchell is making a mistake. Always found Victoria the most irritating of the Corens, partly because of her dreadful pornography book, and partly because of something about the prose style of her poker columns. Giles sent me £50 once for a tip-off for his Times diary, so he can't do any wrong as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Still, if the happy couple are annoying the chippy Stalinist wurzel so much, point me to the John Lewis list and put me down for a teaspoon.


 
I liked the porn book.  A bit self absorbed, but mostly a fun (occasionally funny) & informative look at the porn industry.  The bit with Bill Margold (the veteran porn star who claimed to have "curative" spunk) sticks in my mind.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 20, 2012)

ska invita said:


> What books is that Maurice?


 
_Once More With Feeling, _coauthored with one Charlie Skelton. A bouncy account of how the two of them collaborated on making what sounds like the least watchable pornographic film ever. Self-congratulatory and faux-ironic beyond any acceptable measure.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 20, 2012)

ska invita said:


> What books is that Maurice?


 
It's called "Once More With Feeling...", I think.  Her and Charlie Skelton.  They made a porn film (never released...) and wrote about the process.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 20, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> The panel game thing that she hosted on R4 last year some time was _the worst comedy show I have ever heard on Radio 4_. The other guests were openly taking the piss out of her wooden delivery of the scripted lines, and her awful weak attempts to make improvised jokes in between.


 
I believe you are now complaining that a professional poker player has a wooden demeanour?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 20, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> I believe you are now complaining that a professional poker player has a wooden demeanour?


Is there a trend in the BBC of giving panel shows to professional poker players? Perhaps this would explain a lot about R4 comedy. I'd naively thought that it was to do with her being Oxbridge with a famous dad.


----------



## Corax (Mar 20, 2012)

It's better than Connie Huq I guess.


----------



## Santino (Mar 20, 2012)

Bet she's shit in bed.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 20, 2012)

Santino said:


> Bet she's shit in bed.


i reckon he's no valentino.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 20, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> "curative" spunk)sticks in my mind.


 
.


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 20, 2012)

I honestly assumed he was in the closet - in a kind of beige way


----------



## oryx (Mar 20, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> Punching above his weight for a koala


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 20, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> I honestly assumed he was in the closet - in a kind of beige way


 
He drunkenly propositioned a friend of mine once and stole her pringles. She was cool with it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 20, 2012)

Why the fuck did they post it in the times? Why did they post it at all, and of all places the times?


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 20, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Why the fuck did they post it in the times? Why did they post it at all, and of all places the times?


This or because it's a hah hah


----------



## zoooo (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow, nice thread... :/

I think they make a great couple, and it's really sweet that they're together. Especially since Mitchell's always making references to his lonely depressed singlehood!


----------



## IC3D (Mar 20, 2012)

I felt a bit untermiddleclass when I had no idea who the fuck she was today, I think that I was being told about it make me a bit anyway however, so can I be the first to say, fuck them. ETA I wasn't the first so I'll add she looks like the last generation before the inbreeding becomes obvious.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 20, 2012)

IC3D said:


> I felt a bit untermiddleclass when I had no idea who the fuck she was today, I think that I was being told about it make me a bit anyway however, so can I be the first to say, fuck them.


 
I still don't know who she is!!!  But I can imagine him telling whoever he might tell about these things, look mum/dad .. I caught myself a woman! a real one..


----------



## OneStrike (Mar 20, 2012)

Never heard of her but good for Mark, wonder if she knows about his freaky testicles? A Porn vid suggests its not a white wedding, i suppose.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 20, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> ....stole her pringles.



Is that a euphemism? I'm not 'down with the kids' I'm afraid.


----------



## JimW (Mar 20, 2012)

Once you pop, you just can't stop.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 20, 2012)

I quite fancy her, but not enough to be crying into my mouse mat especially as I am posting by phone from a pub.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 20, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Shhh... (they're posh - you're not allowed to care...)


you cared, madzone and weltweit did (and what a roll of honour) - would you care enough to explain why?

As if if any of you even could beyond instintictive dislike for chippy people.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 20, 2012)

I like David Mitchell - he makes me laugh.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 20, 2012)

weltweit said:


> I like David Mitchell - he makes me laugh.


He makes me laugh too. I like him. When i think of him i think of you.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I quite fancy her, but not enough to be crying into my mouse mat especially as I am posting by phone from a pub.


 
beer mat it is then,


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Would it be chippy to mention that this story involves a privately educated man who went to Oxbridge marrying a privately educated woman who went to Oxbridge?


 She has a better pedigree


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2012)

mrs i get everyting wrong OVEr AND OVR calls you A  LIAR


----------



## starfish (Mar 21, 2012)

Is this front page news in any of the tabloids?


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2012)

On all of them. And the big ones, what do you call it broadsquare, danny, quad, whatever


----------



## starfish (Mar 21, 2012)

Im surprised that the readers of those papers would know who the fuck they were & be able to put them together in a sentence.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2012)

starfish said:


> Im surprised that the readers of those papers would know who the fuck they were & be able to put them together in a sentence.


What papers?


----------



## starfish (Mar 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> What papers?


 
The tabloids. See post #67


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2012)

starfish said:


> The tabloids. See post #67


So, a link to you linking to you linking to you.

Reported to CERN


----------



## starfish (Mar 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> So, a link to you linking to you linking to you.
> 
> Reported to CERN


 
Half the country are thinking Victoria Who? Did Posh & Becks get divorced? The other half are not giving a fuck.


----------



## starfish (Mar 21, 2012)

But im part of the half who is saying, Congratulations. I think they make a really nice couple. Its about time. Nice one.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2012)

starfish said:


> Half the country are thinking Victoria Who? Did Posh & Becks get divorced? The other half are not giving a fuck.


No they're not.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2012)

starfish said:


> Half the country are thinking Victoria Who? Did Posh & Becks get divorced? The other half are not giving a fuck.


 


> But im part of the half who is saying, Congratulations. I think they make a really nice couple. Its about time. Nice one.


make your fucking mind up


----------



## starfish (Mar 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> No they're not.


 
Youre right. Because most of the country couldnt give a fuck.


----------



## starfish (Mar 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> make your fucking mind up


 
Thats my problem i never can, you should see me with a menu. Oh how it drives ms starfish mental. I get so many choices, which one should i choose.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2012)

starfish said:


> Thats my problem i never can, you should see me with a menu. Oh how it drives ms starfish mental. I get so many choices, which one should i choose.


The cheapest. Now onto you standing as a pro-nhs-mayor.


----------



## starfish (Mar 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> The cheapest.


 
Depends on who's paying


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 21, 2012)

i love david mitchell but there are other things to care about right now.


----------



## starfish (Mar 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> The cheapest. Now onto you standing as a pro-nhs-mayor.


 
Yo NHS, you go. NHS & me go way back.


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 21, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Never seen her on the box but she's good on radio, sounds relaxed and funny..


Couldn't disagree more! You can hear the awkward / stilted pauses when she hits the bit of her 'funny' script that says "breathe"! Clunk, clunk, clunk!


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> On all of them. And the big ones, what do you call it broadsquare, danny, quad, whatever


Leave me out of this.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> you cared, madzone and weltweit did (and what a roll of honour) - would you care enough to explain why?
> 
> As if if any of you even could beyond instintictive dislike for chippy people.


 
a passing interest in the personal lives of the pwetty, funny people from the television, is why I "cared".  people are interested in this shit.  deal with it.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:
			
		

> a passing interest in the personal lives of the pwetty, funny people from the television, is why I "cared".  people are interested in this shit.  deal with it.



 Where?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Where?


 
where are people interested?  fuck knows, but news papers sell millions on the back of this kind of gossip.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2012)

No they don't.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2012)

You've got to be a certain sort of anus to go oh that's interesting about this.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 21, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Couldn't disagree more! You can hear the awkward / stilted pauses when she hits the bit of her 'funny' script that says "breathe"! Clunk, clunk, clunk!


I haven't heard her do anything scripted. She was just talking, unscripted, being interviewed, and she was sharp and funny then. Might have been on Woman's Hour or something.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 21, 2012)

Mind you, she'll never be as sharp and funny as her father.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 21, 2012)

Nor will he, perhaps more to the point.


----------



## madzone (Mar 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> you cared, madzone and weltweit did (and what a roll of honour) - would you care enough to explain why?
> 
> As if if any of you even could beyond instintictive dislike for chippy people.


What??


----------



## Reno (Mar 21, 2012)

I have no idea who they are and can't be bothered to google, but I wish them all the best.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 21, 2012)

This thread turned out to be different to that which I expected.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 21, 2012)

kabbes said:


> This thread turned out to be different to that which I expected.


By much or by a lot?


----------



## kabbes (Mar 21, 2012)

Crispy said:


> By much or by a lot?


Neither, now I come to examine my feelings.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 21, 2012)

kabbes said:


> Neither, now I come to examine my feelings.


Well, now I'm just confused


----------



## kabbes (Mar 21, 2012)

Not as much as I was before I became before then.


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## zoooo (Mar 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> You've got to be a certain sort of anus to go oh that's interesting about this.


 And another kind of anus to get angry that everyone doesn't despise people on sight for being famous/successful/upper middle class.

(Not you personally. Just seemingly several on this thread)


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2012)

Not me personally? You liar!


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 21, 2012)

nah, it's not that. i actually like david mitchell, but there are better things to be thinking about right now than celebrities getting married, posh or not,


----------



## zoooo (Mar 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Not me personally? You liar!


 Hee! Well I couldn't be bothered to go back and check, but maybe you!


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> No they don't.


 
Of course, you're right, newspapers never do stuff like this







And if they did, it would really hurt the circulation figures...

Tell you what, next time you call someone out because they call Sun readers "sheeple" or ""idiots" or some such, I'm gonna remind you of the time you said 

"You've got to be a certain sort of anus to go oh that's interesting about this."

about pretty much every single one of them.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes, David Mitchell and Victoria Cohen on the front pages _again_. The public loves that shit.

How the fuck can you be so intellectually lazy as to argue that because the sun or the NOTW (shut down now btw) puts _some_ celebs on the front pages that means that they put _all_ celebs on the front pages?

What's missing in this scenario of mad public interst in David Mitchell and Victoria Cohen? Oh yeah, no one - papers or public - _giving a fuck._


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 21, 2012)

Can't be arsed to read the thread but who the fuck is Victoria Coren and why should i care?


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2012)

So, jon, do you agree that 



> "You've got to be a certain sort of anus to go oh that's interesting about this."


 
or not? Your post was a bit shit and didn't make a point.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> Can't be arsed to read the thread but who the fuck is Victoria Coren and why should i care?


Because jon might get in a huff if you don't i think.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Because jon might get in a huff if you don't i think.


 
I wouldn't want that to happen, where can I buy commemorative plates to celebrate the happy couple?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Yes, David Mitchell and Victoria Cohen on the front pages _again_. The public loves that shit.
> 
> How the fuck can you be so intellectually lazy as to argue that because the sun puts _some_ celebs on the front pages that means that they put _all_ celebs on the front pages?
> 
> What's missing in this scenario of mad public interst in David Mitchell and Victoria Cohen? Oh yeah, no one - papers or public - _giving a fuck._


 
Apart from the people that do?  Like the ones on this thread?  And the fact that there is an article in pretty much every major news publication going?  And the fact that google predictive, as soon as you type in "David mit..." the second predictive suggestion is "David Mitchell Victoria Coren" (which means that googles algorythms thingy has noticed the phrase is trending because TONs of people are googling it...)

I'm interested to hear your intellectually robust argument that giving a fuck about cheryl coles love life is completely different from giving a fuck about victoria corens love life.


----------



## savoloysam (Mar 21, 2012)

weepiper said:


> You can care if you like. But some of us don't want this 'awww aren't they _lovely_' attempt at distraction shoved down our throats while we're being screwed at the other end.


 
You can notice both you know, It's not an either/or thing.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2012)

Is a minor article noting something the same as a BLAZING FRONT PAGE? Because if it isn't then you can't really argue that any coverage is due to attempts to sell papers due to MASSIVE PUBLIC INTEREST.

The rest of your post: can you come back when you've worked out exactly what YOUR MAD RAGE is about?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> So, jon, do you agree that
> 
> 
> 
> or not? Your post was a bit shit and didn't make a point.


 
Not really, no.  I fill my head with all kinds of shit which would be extremely dull to many other people.  News, drugs, random wikipedia articles, certain celebrities that I find interesting.  I don't cuss you down for the trainspotter-like obsession I imagine you to have with obscure leftwing history/publications, but fuck me would I not want to get into a chat with you about it.  your business, though.

An interest in slebs? Shallow, maybe, but who wants to think about serious stuff all the time?  Does not make a person an anus, at all.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 21, 2012)

Can't be bothered to read can imagine the bitter class stuff though much more importantly has anyone mentioned her great bangers and her prick of a brother? He should still have stuck with dobby who also has a fine rack


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Not really, no. I fill my head with all kinds of shit which would be extremely dull to many other people. News, drugs, random wikipedia articles, certain celebrities that I find interesting. I don't cuss you down for the trainspotter-like obsession I imagine you to have with obscure leftwing history/publications, but fuck me would I not want to get into a chat with you about it. your business, though.
> 
> An interest in slebs? Shallow, maybe, but who wants to think about serious stuff all the time? Does not make a person an anus, at all.


Fucking does if it's as shit as David Mitchell and Victoria Cohen.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> Can't be bothered to read can imagine the bitter class stuff though much more importantly has anyone mentioned her great bangers and her prick of a brother? He should still have stuck with dobby who also has a fine rack


Look at your mates jon - these people are on your side.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Is a minor article noting something the same as a BLAZING FRONT PAGE? Because if it isn't then you can't really argue that any coverage is due to attempts to sell papers due to MASSIVE PUBLIC INTEREST.
> 
> The rest of your post: can you come back when you've worked out exactly what YOUR MAD RAGE is about?


 
my MAD RAGE?    Don't read these posts in a shouty way - this discussion doesn't matter any more to me than it does to you.  I'm personally having fun, and am smiling for the most part as I type.

But I think it's an important point that you're ignoring here - why does one persons interest in david mitchell make them an anus, whilst a few million other peoples interest in ashley cole not make them an anus?  It surely comes from the same place?  The old "real life soap opera" about our imaginary friends from the TV, which so many people find diverting, fun, entertaining etc?


----------



## flypanam (Mar 21, 2012)

A boy meets a girl so what.

Or as the kids on peep show would put it "Clean shirt marries Clean shirt"

Not news.

Butchers is right.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> my MAD RAGE?  Don't read these posts in a shouty way - this discussion doesn't matter any more to me than it does to you. I'm personally having fun, and am smiling for the most part as I type.
> 
> But I think it's an important point that you're ignoring here - why does one persons interest in david mitchell make them an anus, whilst a few million other peoples interest in ashley cole not make them an anus? It surely comes from the same place? The old "real life soap opera" about our imaginary friends from the TV, which so many people find diverting, fun, entertaining etc?


Apart from no one caring. There is no wider public interest.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Fucking does if it's as shit as David Mitchell and Victoria Cohen.


 
and cheryl cole's not shit?  I always thought of you more as a sugarbabes kinda guy, rather than a girls aloud type...


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2012)

I didn't say that they were shit - i said that an interest in David Mitchell and Victoria Cohen is a bit shit. A bit Brandreth.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2012)

And no, she's not shit. Bit up herself recently mind.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Apart from no one caring. There is no wider public interest.


 
people _are_ interested.  that's why the newspapers have printed it, thats why people have googled it, that's why a thread on here was started and numerous people have commented.

and I dunno why you keep pointing out the "company" i'm in re the posters that have commented.  I have no problem with any of them, and enjoy many of their posts.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Look at your mates jon - these people are on your side.



What are you gibbering on about you myopic prick? Run along and fight your couch based class war.... Bet the budget has you frothing at the bunghole, there must be a thread about it for you to wheel out the usual. As it goes I'm better off according to the BBC are you happy for me the working man


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> And no, she's not shit. Bit up herself recently mind.


 
she's shitter than david mitchell. she's even shitter than victoria coren (who, although quite hot, is a slightly on the shit side...)


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> people _are_ interested. that's why the newspapers have printed it, thats why people have googled it, that's why a thread on here was started and numerous people have commented.
> 
> and I dunno why you keep pointing out the "company" i'm in re the posters that have commented. I have no problem with any of them, and enjoy many of their posts.


 
No they don't. Is a minor article noting something the same as a BLAZING FRONT PAGE? Because if it isn't then you can't really argue that any coverage is due to attempts to sell papers due to MASSIVE PUBLIC INTEREST. Your claim was that papers sell millions because of gossip like this - about people no one would dream of buying paper about.

I haven't kept pointing out anything of the sort - i made one single comment about one single post by the twat DRINK. Look at him. What a fucking dick.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> she's shitter than david mitchell. she's even shitter than victoria coren (who, although quite hot, is a slightly on the shit side...)


She's miles better than coren and not as good as Mitchell. She would be if she had the same private school and oxbridge education though. Then it'd be ok to like her.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 21, 2012)

i'm off to buy some fags.  I'm going to mull on the topics of corens & coles relative shitness whilst I walk and when I come back i'll let the world know my final conclusions...


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 21, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Never seen her on the box but she's good on radio, sounds relaxed and funny..


 

I like her as well. She sounds like she might be a bit of a laugh to get hammered with.


----------



## madzone (Mar 21, 2012)

Five whole pages of Butcher's NOT CARING.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2012)

FIVE WHOLE PAGES OF STUFF not about madzone!!!


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 21, 2012)

Who?


----------



## madzone (Mar 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> FIVE WHOLE PAGES OF STUFF not about madzone!!!


Actually you did mention me


----------



## Louloubelle (Mar 21, 2012)

Well I really like David Mitchell as he makes me laugh and, well, tbh, I find him strangely attractive so I have mixed feelings about this.    I don't know much about her but from her photos she has nice hair and good legs and she's an expert poker player (which has a certain frisson no?).  They both seem a little bit weird but in a nice way.  I'm more than a little weird myself so on the one hand I feel sad that there are 2 fewer nice but weird single people out there, on the other hand I genuinely wish them all the best and hope they are very happy together.  So ner to all you nay sayers


----------



## discokermit (Mar 21, 2012)

Louloubelle said:


> she's an expert poker player (which has a certain frisson no?)


no.


----------



## Louloubelle (Mar 21, 2012)

discokermit said:


> no.


 
Plenty of people _claim_ to be professional poker players / gamblers but are always in debt. To actually be good enough to really be a professional, I think that has a certain something, especially for a woman.  It's not what you expect.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2012)

On the contrary - it's _exactly_ what i'd expect.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 21, 2012)

Louloubelle said:


> Plenty of people _claim_ to be professional poker players / gamblers but are always in debt. To actually be good enough to really be a professional, I think that has a certain something, especially for a woman. It's not what you expect.


poker is shit. if she were a professional chess player i'd be impressed.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> On the contrary - it's _exactly_ what i'd expect.


smoking cigars and wearing cowboy boots.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 21, 2012)

i wonder if going to public school helps at poker. such an emotionally stunted upbringing must help the old "poker face"?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 21, 2012)

I've always fancied Victoria Coren a little bit.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 21, 2012)

I am sure I will regret mentioning this but I went to the same Prep School as David Mitchell, but then went to a different (and in my opinion better) school than him. But ofc. I did NOT go to Oxbridge, I went to art school. Anyway the reason I mention this is I am convinced that, given my similar background (total lack of high successful media and comedy career not withstanding) and my observations of VC on Only Connect and HIGNFY, and having listened to old repeats of Just a Minute with her dad on it, I am well placed to say that *she is definatley out of his league.*

If I have to go on hiatus from U75 after mentioing this I can pre-empt you educational questions by saying the answer to whatever it is you may be asking is almost certainly .. yes. And I refuse to rise to the bait of any speling and gramar jibes.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 21, 2012)

was you his fag?


----------



## fogbat (Mar 21, 2012)

Louloubelle said:


> Plenty of people _claim_ to be professional poker players / gamblers but are always in debt. To actually be good enough to really be a professional, I think that has a certain something, especially for a woman. It's not what you expect.


 
I heard she can read maps, too.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 21, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I am sure I will regret mentioning this but I went to the same Prep School as David Mitchell, but then went to a different (and in my opinion better) school than him. But ofc. I did NOT go to Oxbridge, I went to art school. Anyway the reason I mention this is I am convinced that, given my similar background (total lack of high successful media and comedy career not withstanding) and my observations of VC on Only Connect and HIGNFY, and having listened to old repeats of Just a Minute with her dad on it, I am well placed to say that *she is definatley out of his league.*
> 
> If I have to go on hiatus from U75 after mentioing this I can pre-empt you educational questions by saying the answer to whatever it is you may be asking is almost certainly .. yes. And I refuse to rise to the bait of any speling and gramar jibes.


 
Fuck off you posh cunt


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't even know who this woman is that he's marrying...he's a funny bloke  in Peep Show.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 21, 2012)

it's like Bilyana marrying Super Hans


----------



## Athos (Mar 21, 2012)

discokermit said:


> i wonder if going to public school helps at poker. such an emotionally stunted upbringing must help the old "poker face"?


 
I'd poke 'er face.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 21, 2012)

Athos said:


> I'd poke 'er face.


 
creepy and weird


----------



## Athos (Mar 21, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> creepy and weird


 
She is a bit.  But hot with it.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 21, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I don't even know who this woman is that he's marrying...he's a funny bloke in Peep Show.


 
http://www.victoriacoren.com/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 21, 2012)

weltweit said:


> http://www.victoriacoren.com/



Nope, don't recognize her...


----------



## weltweit (Mar 21, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Nope, don't recognize her...


 
Oh - I think - she is not as well known as he is, by quite a margin, I saw her once on Have I got News for You, she was ok, seemed to have a sense of humour ...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 21, 2012)

Ok fair enough...was struggling to see why it was so controversial that they got married tbh...


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 21, 2012)

discokermit said:


> i wonder if going to public school helps at poker. such an emotionally stunted upbringing must help the old "poker face"?


 

Point 1 - Chess is some fruity Asperger's type nonsense. Fuck, I know what all the pieces are meant to do, but as for actually mekin em do it? Nah, not my direction.

Point 2, I had a mate, dead now like, but he had the most pokerish poker face ever. Could yer tell what he was thinkin? Could you eckers like. And he never went to public school, he was proper _dragged up_. It was quite funny in a way, his mam was always up at the school, threatenin to batter the headmaster "Why did yer give are Tommeh the strap, yer shortarse little prick" was the commonly heard refrain.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 21, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> Point 1 - Chess is some fruity Asperger's type nonsense. Fuck, I know what all the pieces are meant to do, but as for actually mekin em do it? Nah, not my direction.


wrong 'un.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 22, 2012)

Nah, chess - It's just _borin._ An not in a good way.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 22, 2012)

I've always liked her, but I only ever came across her in a poker context (she's worked for pokerstars since winning that EPT London donkament a while back)


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 22, 2012)

no it isn't. chess is great.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 22, 2012)

It's much harder to teach a computer to play winning poker than chess


----------



## discokermit (Mar 22, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> It's much harder to teach a computer to play winning poker than chess


so?

i bet it's even harder to teach it how to correctly guess the toss of a coin.

and shove ha'penny would be harder still.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 22, 2012)

i'd poke 'er


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 22, 2012)

So yez like a bit of chess, is it? Well, let me tell yer, there was this groover who'd bin inside fer 8 years, and when he got out, he was stayin at me mates, an he challenged me to a game of the old chestermen, an it has to be said, Francie trounced him - All he'd done for the past eight was play chess an yet old ma Lengel had him checkmated in half an hour. Guy was gutted. Not so much coz I beat him, but more coz he could see me heart wasn't really in it an I only had him a go out of politeness an yet I still beat him with one eye on Coronation Strasse.

Probably is a good game if games are what yer into though - Just seems eminently pointless to me, like the way some fuckaz, from even movin their first pawn, have got their entire game worked out - _Moves_ in advance. Me, I'd rather keep my cognitive space free fer wankin over womble porn. That might just be me, though.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 22, 2012)

I like chess but your argument is hard to refute.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 22, 2012)

discokermit said:


> so?


 
I guess my point was they're totally different games requiring totally different skills.


----------



## madzone (Mar 22, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> womble porn.


Got any links?


----------



## discokermit (Mar 22, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> I guess my point was they're totally different games requiring totally different skills.


yes. one i find sexy, the other is a card game.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 22, 2012)

six pages????


----------



## zoooo (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes. Everyone, stop being vaguely interested in this news!
You're upsetting people!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 23, 2012)

Lol


----------



## UrbaneFox (Mar 23, 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/2005/nov/09/guardianobituaries.media


I remember the fragrant Victoria Coren. She had an affair with this bloke and it was all over the papers. Result: divorce.

I truly hope that there is no such thing as Karma.


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 23, 2012)

I hope they will have a happy life together.


----------

